# Hedgehog doesn't like toys



## Eviethehedgie (Aug 3, 2015)

So I had a quick question for you all! Baby evie does not like to play with toys all she loves to dig in her blanket or in a tunnel and run on her wheel. I try to put toys in her cage but she doesn't play with any of it. Does anyone else hedgie do that??


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

What makes you think she doesn't play with them? Is it because you don't see it, or because they never move? If it's the first one, she's nocturnal. She probably has a lot of fun with her toys, just not when you're awake. They tend to be sleepy during the day, even if you put her in a playpen. 
If it's the second one, she probably is just a climber/wheeler vs a player. It's fine, but keep the toys in there anyway. 3/4 of the floor space should always be taken up with things to keep your hedgehog feeling safe.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

What kind of toys have you tried?


----------



## Eviethehedgie (Aug 3, 2015)

Ummm well I know they are nocturnal so thanks for that fact. But they don't move I've tried different tubes and different cat balls and stuffed animals but she is not interested in them she is interested in digging in the cloth tube and running on her wheel


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Have you tried a dig box?


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

How long have you had them in there? My hedgehog sometimes won't touch a toy for a few weeks and then suddenly be all over it.


----------



## Eviethehedgie (Aug 3, 2015)

What is a dig box exactly? And I've kept them in there for 4 months and she doesn't touch them. She again is just about digging in her sleep sack, in my shirt, in her blanket, in her cloth tunnel. That's all she wants to do. Other then run on her wheel


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

A dig box is a bin with items for your hedgehog to dig through. You hide treats inside, and they dig to find them. 

I made Fitzgerald's bin out of scrap coroplast, but many people use small plastic bins from the dollar store or old baby wipes containers. You can even use a kleenex box since that's a good size to shoot for anyway. (The only issue with cardboard is that if they urinate in it, you need to replace it.) Fitzgerald's is filled with large aquarium rocks, fleece strips, pom pom balls, and jingle balls. I hide mealies, crickets, and bits of chicken in there, depending on the night, and it's really only the "toy" he has any interest in other than his wheel and tunnels.


----------

